# Milkers for sheep



## mystang89 (Jun 11, 2019)

So we're back in the market for sheep milkers after having been very disappointed with the Henry Milker. It used constant pressure which apparently is harmful to the sheep teat. 

It's very difficult to find a milker that is specific to sheep as most milkers seem to be for goats, however we are currently looking at the Simple Milker
https://simplepulse.com/shop/cart/

That is a bit expensive....quite a bit expensive. We also looked at the Ultimate Udderly Ez https://udderlyez.com/ultimate_ez_milker.php

We've seen a few reviews saying the Udderly Ez which is a hand pump milker works well but I'm confused because I thought constant pressure was bad for the teats.

https://udderlyez.com/sheep_milkers.php

We are also looking into possible building our own if we can find the right plans.

So, anyone have something they use for their sheep besides there hands? Thoughts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't have sheep - but I have a Simple Pulse and I love it!  I had originally set it up for milking two goats at one time.  It did a great job at that.  This year I configured it for one.  It's simple to use and if I can do it - anybody can!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. We had seen that you had posted about getting one and were going to watch the vid you posted but it's not there anymore. I never realized just how different goat teats were than sheep. Wow


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 11, 2019)

I grew up with dairy goats and if I was going to get a machine (sheep, goat, or cow) I would go with the simple pulse. Costly but with the pulse and configuration seems real good. If I was doing more than one or two I'd get it.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks. We're still looking into it. Is love to make my own. I'm pretty sure it can be done for under a thousand.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2019)

If you go to their website there are several videos...and in the FAQ section they say the milker can be used on sheep.  Hope you find the perfect milker!

https://simplepulse.com/


----------



## lilipansy (Jun 19, 2019)

It looks like you could build one for less than $40.


----------

